
Microsoft offers developers 95% of app revenue to compete with Apple, Google - walterbell
https://www.techrepublic.com/article/microsoft-offers-developers-95-of-app-revenue-to-compete-with-apple-google/
======
eberkund
This is meaningless without some kind of guarantee they won't increase their
cut in the future. It's like, invest significant effort into developing for
our platform because we will give you 95% of the revenue. Oh you (and many
like you) have released the fruits of your labor and now our app store has
surpassed the Google and Apple ones? Well guess what, now we are going to take
a 30% cut because we reserve the right to increase our cut at any time as
indicated in our ToS.

------
rbanffy
To anyone with apps on two or more stores, MS included: is it worth it?

I considered registering so I could publish my browser extension
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/unpepefy-making-
tw...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/unpepefy-making-
twitter-g/ldjnhcjpldbplikakcfkcmeblikfadpe)) for Edge or IE, but having to pay
to register was a turnoff for publishing what should be a free extension.

